# Warning symbol



## Andrew puppe (Aug 24, 2020)

Anyone know what this symbol means? Something with engine? From New Holland TD5.85


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Why can't they just put the word there. Even if you don't speak whatever language, you can at least look it up. Symbols are hard to translate.


----------



## Andrew puppe (Aug 24, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Why can't they just put the word there. Even if you don't speak whatever language, you can at least look it up. Symbols are hard to translate.


So what is it?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

On my phone I can't make it out. I enlarge it and it pixilated.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

https://nelsontractorco.com/new-holland-dash-lights/

Not the same dash setup as yours, but the symbols should match yours, most are a standard.

From what I see is a red STOP light, that means just that, shut down the engine and check out the problem, there is nothing like the old piped oil pressure gauge that will let you see what the engine oil pressure is at all times the engine is running, on my old Kubota I have recently added what is called "Engine Guard", electronic and has a heat sensor attached to the thermostat housing and another attached to the wiring from the oil pressure sender and this has a buzzer attached to the control module, so if engine temp. and oil pressure starts to go wrong, buzzer sounds.

When the red stop light activated, did any other symbol light up on the dash??.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think it says STOP. So I guess you should stop. Does it happen when the tractor is on a slope?
From a New Holland manual
"Red Stop light – If Stop light comes on stop the tractor immediately and investigate the cause. A warning symbol will appear in the Dot Matrix Display to confirm the location of the fault."
I'll move this into the Ford New Holland forum where it belongs. You may get some Ford folks over there that can help you.

Edit.... Sorry Fred, I was looking around too long and posted after you had!?!


----------



## Choatecav (Jul 2, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Why can't they just put the word there. Even if you don't speak whatever language, you can at least look it up. Symbols are hard to translate.


That's what I want to know too. They are so dang politically correct that they are afraid that some body from East Egypt won't understand it...…….Heck, even those from East Egypt don't understand this crap!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Choatecav... the warning light looks like it says"STOP".... So what part of East Egypt do you hail from?


----------



## Choatecav (Jul 2, 2020)

The western part...………………..

You know what I mean, ha.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

pogobill said:


> I think it says STOP. So I guess you should stop. Does it happen when the tractor is on a slope?
> From a New Holland manual
> "Red Stop light – If Stop light comes on stop the tractor immediately and investigate the cause. A warning symbol will appear in the Dot Matrix Display to confirm the location of the fault."
> I'll move this into the Ford New Holland forum where it belongs. You may get some Ford folks over there that can help you.
> ...


two replies are better than none Bill.


----------



## Andrew puppe (Aug 24, 2020)

FredM said:


> two replies are better than none Bill.


Yes it says stop! What is the symbol on the screen mean. Nothing in the manual shows this symbol


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If you are talking about the symbol in the bottom square just above 0.00, then I would say this is an oil pressure graph, the outline is not very descriptive, but the square top and round bottom depicts the engine crankcase and block, what looks to be an arrow near the graph shows rotation and the filled in section on the graph, shows oil pressure, the one above would be engine hours and the tractor outline with 0 at the top I would hazard a guess as being a non engaged PTO drive.

Is the orange box lit up all of the time?? or has this come on with the red light?.

When the red Stop light lit, did another symbol on the right hand side light up too?, if so, can you point this out.


----------



## Randyphoenix (Jun 23, 2020)

Andrew puppe said:


> Anyone know what this symbol means? Something with engine? From New Holland TD5.85


I use to own a New Holland Tractor. The only time the bottom Oil Pressure indicator came on is when I was on and incline and the bottom crank case was not getting enough oil. The indicator also comes on when the front air screen and cooler coils are blocked with debris. This causes the temp to go up and the stopped indicator will flash. Also you might be low on oil. You have 838 hours on your engine, the indicator also comes on when it has not been serviced. All Farm tractors have a break end period from 100 hours to 150 hours. Then it needs to go back to the dealership for service warranty.


----------



## R-W (Feb 28, 2021)

Andrew puppe said:


> Anyone know what this symbol means? Something with engine? From New Holland TD5.85


Did you have any luck on this symbol? My T4.111 just did this today and it won’t go above an idle.


----------



## Mike Louis (May 11, 2021)

Andrew puppe said:


> Anyone know what this symbol means? Something with engine? From New Holland TD5.85


According to the User Manual, it's related to the Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF). It is likely blocked or inhibited in some way. There are two associated fault codes (3786, 3787). I hope this helps.


----------



## Jrobb02 (2 mo ago)

R-W said:


> Did you have any luck on this symbol? My T4.111 just did this today and it won’t go above an idle.


Did you find out what was wrong


----------



## Jrobb02 (2 mo ago)

Andrew puppe said:


> Anyone know what this symbol means? Something with engine? From New Holland TD5.85


Did figure this out?


----------

